# I'm new at this but..What the hell?



## CogJar (Nov 24, 2012)

Would anyone want to take a commission for some 16-bit battle music?


----------



## Demensa (Nov 24, 2012)

Huh! I don't see these threads often! I'm not sure it it should go here, or in the Black Market... Although that's not up for me to decide anyways...

I'll send a PM.


----------

